# First Ultralight Fly Rod



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, I finally got it put together...my first Ultralight Fly Rod (Done on a strict budget.) It's a 7' LaCrosse Montana 2wt with a Redington Drift 2/3 reel with 80yards of 20lb Cabela's Prestige backing and Cabela's Prestige HyperSHOOT WF2F line (90 ft.). I haven't fished it yet, but in the back yard, this thing casts pretty dang nice. I think I'm going to really enjoy this thing...It's as light as a feather compared to my 5wt. Does anyone else on here fish Ultralight class fly rods?


----------



## Buckeyefly (Apr 28, 2007)

Very nice set up! Ultralight is a lot of fun. Check out this site if you haven't already- http://ultralightflyfishing.yuku.com/ I use a Cabelas 3 forks 3wt and pflueger 1492 reel with only the clicker drag. www.steeliemans.blogspot.com


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

sbreech, nice setup! Since talking to you, I've been looking at 000 weight rods on Ebay. They are few & far between. 

I got the thinkin'...and I can't think of a more enjoyable way to throw out size 20 dry flies than on the lightest stick possible. The majority of Ohio's trout are tiny anyways. Bluegill are readily available in ever puddle from here to the Mississippi. I have a 3 weight & they are already fun on that..What a blast it will be on such a light rod.

It'll be a while before I have the 000 put together but it's on the agenda. 

Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

You're very welcome. I brought my spooled rod/reel in to weigh on the Pitney Bowes here at work, and it's tipping the scales at 6.7oz. Anything lighter that I could find was going to cost me several hundred more, and to be quite honest, this thing is going to be a blast for even the smallest bluegills, let alone the larger fish.

I think I saw some Sage 000 rods for sale on ebay, but they were fetching over $300. I had set my budget for this one at $200.00, line included, and dang near made it. If it weren't for the backing, I'd be right at my $200 mark. 

My inspiration actually came from 3 places - my love for UL spin fishing, http://ultralightflyfishing.yuku.com , and my newly found love of fly fishing. Put it all together, and what you have is a wife saying, "oh no, not more fishing gear..." lol


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

I been debating getting a 3 from this company
http://wildwaterflyfishing.com/starterpackages.html

seems like to good of a deal for a 3wt.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

SOMEBODY STOP ME!



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330572774542&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> SOMEBODY STOP ME!
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330572774542&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


59 minutes...don't be afraid...


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

mcoppel said:


> I been debating getting a 3 from this company
> http://wildwaterflyfishing.com/starterpackages.html
> 
> seems like to good of a deal for a 3wt.


That doesn't look like a bad deal at all, especially for the deluxe kit with the flies and line and such. Do a search over at the ultralight fly fishing forum, or post a question or 2 to see if anyone has used that brand, and their experiences or opinions.

Also, if you want a pretty nice assortment of flies to begin with, Orvis has a great introductory kit for only $9.95: 

Orvis Fly Assortment


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

sbreech said:


> That doesn't look like a bad deal at all, especially for the deluxe kit with the flies and line and such. Do a search over at the ultralight fly fishing forum, or post a question or 2 to see if anyone has used that brand, and their experiences or opinions.
> 
> Also, if you want a pretty nice assortment of flies to begin with, Orvis has a great introductory kit for only $9.95:
> 
> Orvis Fly Assortment


what also was hard to believe was the lifetime guarantee on the rod


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

mcoppel said:


> what also was hard to believe was the lifetime guarantee on the rod


You can say that again. Is this the one you're looking at?

http://shop.wildwaterflyfishing.com...rter-Package-7-Fly-Rod-AX34-070-4-PKG-DLX.htm


----------



## Wormser (Dec 16, 2009)

I picked a 1wt fly rod set up from www.blackbearflyfishing.com for under $200.00. Included rod, reel, backing, floating line, rod tube and sock. Completely balanced system and cast like a dream. Check it out.


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

sbreech said:


> You can say that again. Is this the one you're looking at?
> 
> http://shop.wildwaterflyfishing.com...rter-Package-7-Fly-Rod-AX34-070-4-PKG-DLX.htm


Yep, probably have to grab it to see how decent it is.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

First of all, sbreech, that is some nice photography work you did with that Reddington setup. 

Second, those reels on the Black bear fishing site look nice!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

ARReflections said:


> First of all, sbreech, that is some nice photography work you did with that Reddington setup.


Thanks! I just used the portrait lense on my camera with no flash in natural light. I saw those lillies coming up, and thought they would accent the flyline & grip insert nicely.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

ARReflections said:


> Second, those reels on the Black bear fishing site look nice!


I agree with this too. I like the UL large arbor reel. I wish they published the weight of their reel - that was partly why I chose the Redington Drift - it was the lightest reel I could find in the correct size that I wanted. I also liked the color, and the fact that it is back to basics - a simple click reel with a very basic drag (tightening of the clicker).


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

sbreech said:


> I agree with this too. I like the UL large arbor reel. I wish they published the weight of their reel - that was partly why I chose the Redington Drift - it was the lightest reel I could find in the correct size that I wanted. I also liked the color, and the fact that it is back to basics - a simple click reel with a very basic drag (tightening of the clicker).


Out of curiosity what is the weight on that Reddington Drift?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

ARReflections said:


> Out of curiosity what is the weight on that Reddington Drift?


The Drift 2/3 is 3.5oz.


----------



## Tekneek (Jul 23, 2009)

I find I fish my TFO one weight mated to my little Abel reel more than any fly rod I own....including the 3 weight. It just magnifies the sensation of every fish caught. I simply got another spool for the Abel which also serves as my 3 wgt reel and swap back and forth depending which rod I decide to flex. It even casts reasonably well with the 3 wgt line. Ultralight fly rods are a blast!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

My lightest is a 3wt St Croix Avid, and it is my favorite rig. I put a BPS White River Classic reel on it. It's a blast on small stream trout and panfish. I even landed my PB largemouth on the fly on that setup!










I was minding my own business catching gills when this bass came up in front of me. The biggest streamer I had was a #6 olive zonker, and the bass took it. 19.5" on the 3wt with 5X tippet!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I gave the little 2wt it's first light workout tonight. It was probably the most fun I could have had fishing...ever. I showed up to my local spot, looked at the water, watched a few fishermen (and women) fishing, and tied on my first fly. I saw no fish come in. The first gentleman I came to, I said good day, and asked how he was doing. He said no fish tonight. That's OK with me, I just want to cast this silly thing. Well, wouldn't you know it, first cast, small sunfish. Next cast, bluegill. A few casts later, small bass. The sun started going down, and the insects starting coming out, the moon started shining, and the fish started eating. I was in the right spot at the right time. What a great night! Here are a handful of the fish caught tonight. Sorry for the low pic quality...all I had was my phone camera, and it has no flash.


----------



## Wormser (Dec 16, 2009)

I see you fished that new fly rod into the night. What a blast.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Wormser said:


> I see you fished that new fly rod into the night. What a blast.


Yeah, TOTAL blast! I'd still be there if I didn't have to work tomorrow...One of these days I'll figure out where to hit the Mad River for a trout or two...


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Picked up an incredible 6'10" Scott 4 weight to add to the collection. 

Really sweet! Not quite ultralight but definitely the shortest rod I own now.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> Picked up an incredible 6'10" Scott 4 weight to add to the collection.
> 
> Really sweet! Not quite ultralight but definitely the shortest rod I own now.


 Sweet! VERY close to ultralight! Have you fished it yet?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I fished hard last night to no avail. My first 3 destinations on the river were blown out (shoulda known) & my final destination was this little muddy hole in the ground where I couldn't even get a bluegill take on an ant & I had some punks throwing their catfish rigs at me from across the lake. After concluding I could kill them all with my bare hands I decided to just leave instead of givin' it a go.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

My next shortest rod is 8' 8"...so the 6'10" rod feels so tiny. It loads all the way to the cork too, making it very enjoyable. Throws the 4 weight line I have on it perfectly. I was wondering how the shorter rod would shoot line & it does it beautifully. The Galvan reel balances it perfectly too. Happy guy.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> My next shortest rod is 8' 8"...so the 6'10" rod feels so tiny. It loads all the way to the cork too, making it very enjoyable. Throws the 4 weight line I have on it perfectly. I was wondering how the shorter rod would shoot line & it does it beautifully. The Galvan reel balances it perfectly too. Happy guy.


Yeah, I think you hit the nail on the head with the lighter rods - they load down to the grip, making them a lot easier to feel the load. My 2wt is my new fave rod to cast - it is crazy light, balances perfectly, and that dang thing SHOOTS the line (cabela's Prestige floating WF 2wt) like no other rod I have. I still can't believe mine is a sub-$100 rod.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

That galvan is sweet looking! Surprised the setup is not a little butt heavy though.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

The Galvan reel is extra light. The entire strung setup literally balances in the middle of the cork on my fingertip. I love it.

Hammered another spot last night to no avail. I'm chasin' hybrids with it...a tall order but I think the drag on the reel will do most of the work. I hope.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Resurrecting this thread from the dead - it's cold outside, and didn't want to start up a new thread. Has anyone else made the leap to UL fly fishing?


----------



## ChrisCreekWalker (Mar 20, 2009)

I love UL spinning fishing, and im sure once I get the hang of my brand new 5 wt flyrod, an UL will soon follow. Nice looking setup, and great pictures!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

ChrisCreekWalker said:


> I love UL spinning fishing, and im sure once I get the hang of my brand new 5 wt flyrod, an UL will soon follow. Nice looking setup, and great pictures!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Turn around and RUN right now. It is STUPID addictive. I now have a 1wt, 2wt, and 3wt. - all with "specific" purposes. I'll have to get pics of them pretty soon.
[/COLOR] 
My latest is a 5'9" Cabelas glass rod (on sale now for only $75), and it balances PERFECT with the Forbes Magnesium reel (also on sale at on Ebay for only $79.00) spooled with 60 yards of 20# dacron and a Cabelas Prestige Plus WF3F. Perfectly balanced. I haven't fished it yet, but it casts and feels awesome.


----------



## ChrisCreekWalker (Mar 20, 2009)

I got excited casting my flyrod in the grass.... I think I am already hooked.  thanks for the info, get some pics on here, man!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

sbreech said:


> Resurrecting this thread from the dead - it's cold outside, and didn't want to start up a new thread. Has anyone else made the leap to UL fly fishing?


I have owned several 3wt rods. Just picked up a new fiberglass 6'6" 3wt off eBay built with a Lamiglas 2pc blank and managed to catch a 10 1/2" 'gill with it on first trip out! 
The rod could probably handle a 2wt line easily from the way it feels.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

OK, here's my 5'9" Cabelas 3wt CGR rod, Forbes Magnesium reel, and Cabelas Prestige Plus WF3F line:


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

And here's the 7'6" Orvis Superfine 1wt with an Abel TR light reel spooled with Orvis Wonderline WF1F line:



















And here's a random cool picture:


----------

